# Hindi/Urdu and Punjabi: چونكنا (चोंकना)versus (चढाना) چرھانا



## panjabigator

Could someone help differentiate these two verbs in reference to cooking?  If I were cooking rice, I would use the second one, correct?


----------



## akak

Yes *(चढाना) *here means something like put on the stove. *(चोंकना) *if I'm understanding right is what is sometimes referred to as "tempering" (we call it baghaarna) ie spluttering spices in ghee and pouring over (usually) daal.


----------



## panjabigator

So چونكنا is the same as تڑكا لگانا?


----------



## akak

I believe so, but I always hear a "h" sound, as in "chhonka"


----------



## BP.

I don't think this _chhaonknaa _exists in Urdu. _chaRhaanaa_-چڑہانا- simply means to put over (fire, burner etc).


----------



## panjabigator

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I don't think this _chhaonknaa _exists in Urdu. _chaRhaanaa_-چڑہانا- simply means to put over (fire, burner etc).



Now I am even more confused - I checked with a dictionary (standard 20th century) and here is what I found: چونكنا - start; be started, to be ogle; 

But it could be that we are talking about different verbs now...

edit: I consulted McGreggor's Hindi dictionary: چھونكنا/छौंकना - to throw in seasoning, to season. Similar to what what Akak has suggested. Also listed: چونك/छौंक 1. seasoning; taste, flavour. 2. spices for seasoning food --छौंक बघार (چھونك بگھار) f. seasoning, making spicy (a dish, or a narrative)

I like the narrative part!


----------



## cweeetguy2000

panjabigator said:


> Now I am even more confused - I checked with a dictionary (standard 20th century) and here is what I found: چونكنا - start; be started, to be ogle;




Yes actually you have misspelled the word in hindi and the word that you have spelled does means being startled.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Now I am even more confused - I checked with a dictionary (standard 20th century) and here is what I found: چونكنا - start; be started, to be ogle;
> 
> But it could be that we are talking about different verbs now...
> 
> edit: I consulted McGreggor's Hindi dictionary: چھونكنا/छौंकना - to throw in seasoning, to season. Similar to what what Akak has suggested. Also listed: چونك/छौंक 1. seasoning; taste, flavour. 2. spices for seasoning food --छौंक बघार (چھونك بگھار) f. seasoning, making spicy (a dish, or a narrative)
> 
> I like the narrative part!



Well, the dictionary also Romanizes it as _chaukna_! So as you found out it is a different verb.

 For cooking in general we can use the verb _chaRhaanaa_ *چڑھانا* in terms of putting something on the stove. But we also use _pakaanaa_ پکانا and for rice in particular we can also _dam dena_ دم دینا.

This, چھونكنا  /छौंकना _chhoo.nknaa_, we don't use but do use  جھونکنا _jhoo.nknaa_ - more as a crticism of over seasoning / spicing. Other wise one uses the rather mundane word _Daalnaa_  ڈالنا.


----------



## BP.

Faylasoof said:


> ... for rice in particular we can also _dam dena_ دم دینا.



Have you heard of its equivalent _siijnaa_-سیجنا? In my household we always use this word to describe the last minutes of cooking rice, when the water has all boiled off and it settles under the steam i.e. _dam pe rak-hnaa_.


----------



## BP.

panjabigator said:


> ...I checked with a dictionary (standard 20th century) and here is what I found: چونكنا - start; be started, to be ogle;



Sir that _chaonknaa _is used for being startled by something sudden.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Have you heard of its equivalent _siijnaa_-سیجنا? In my household we always use this word to describe the last minutes of cooking rice, when the water has all boiled off and it settles under the steam i.e. _dam pe rak-hnaa_.


 
Have certainly heard of this but we don't use it in our household.


----------



## panjabigator

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Have you heard of its equivalent _siijnaa_-سیجنا? In my household we always use this word to describe the last minutes of cooking rice, when the water has all boiled off and it settles under the steam i.e. _dam pe rak-hnaa_.





Faylasoof said:


> Have certainly heard of this but we don't use it in our household.



BP, I just remembered a Mirabai line where she uses the word <sī.njnā>. It went something like <jal sīnj sīnj kar>, but it might have been <sī.nchnā>.  I'll check up on this.


----------



## Hindi

चढ़ाना मतलब पकने के लिए आग(चूल्हे) पर रखना
चोंकना बिल्कुल गलत है इसके लिए शब्द है छौंकना या छोंकना जिसको पंजाबी में तड़का लगाना और हिन्दी में ही बघारना कहते हैं। 
छोंकना का मतलब है घी ता तेल गर्म करके उसमें मसाला आदि डाल कर भून कर उसके बाद उसमें पकाने वाली वस्तु को डालना !
या पहले से पकी वस्तु में इस मसाले को डालना !


----------



## Faylasoof

छौंकना ही ठीक शब्द है मगर यह उर्दू में नहीं इस्तेमाल होता है ।
 सही शब्द और मत्लब बताने के लिये बहुत धन्यवाद ... बेहद शुक्रिया !

 This is Platts:
_H چهونکنا छौंकना ćhauṅknā (cf. jhoṅknā), v.t. To throw in seasoning, to season:—ćhauṅk-denā, v.t. Idem.
_
 छोंकना मुझे नहीं मिला !!


----------



## panjabigator

Wonderful. Thanks for everyone's contribution.  Perhaps this word chhonkna is heard mainly in Punjabi and in Delhi.  I'll have to pay more attention.


----------

